# Welche Anbieter nutzen alle das Telekom Netz?



## Shibi (4. März 2011)

Moin,

Da ich eine Flatrate in das Telekomnetz habe wollte ich mal fragen welche Anbieter alle dazugehören? Oder wo kann ich das herausfinden?

mfg, Shibi


----------



## knarf0815 (4. März 2011)

was für eine flatrate hast du ? telefon oder was meinst du?
gruß


----------



## Shibi (4. März 2011)

Jo, habe eine Flatrate mit meinem Handy in das Netz der Telekom. Da gehören ja auch alle möglichen kleineren Anbieter dazu, die das Netz der Telekom nutzen.

mfg, Tobi


----------



## knarf0815 (4. März 2011)

du kanst alle kostenfrei anrufen die einen normalen festnetzanschluss haben (denke ich ) egal welchen anbieter derjenige hat
gruß


----------



## Shibi (5. März 2011)

Ja, das auch, aber auf Handys anrufen und SMS schreiben kann ich nur im Telekomnetz kostenlos. Deshalb will ich ja wissen welche Anbieter alle im Telekomnetz mit drinhängen. So kleine wie z.B. Congstar etc.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## derseppl (5. März 2011)

Hier mal ein paar:

- BigSIM 
- callmobile.de 
- congstar 
- discoTel 
- fiotel
- freenetMobile
- klarmobil
- Lebara mobile
- MIPtel
- Pennymobil 
- Rewe Group 
- SIMply 

Quelle

Du musst aber aufpassen. Discotel, callmobile und SIMply z.b. nutzen auch andere Netze. Hängt vom gewählten Tarif ab.


----------



## Shibi (5. März 2011)

Vielen Dank. 

mfg, Tobi


----------

